# Is there anyone ubering with stick shift?



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

Just saw a guatemalan guy in carwash with sedan yaris manual. He told me has been driving manual since 15 yo. Manual is fun but must be hard with uber 200+ miles a day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Leonard818 said:


> Just saw a guatemalan guy in carwash with sedan yaris manual. He told me has been driving manual since 15 yo. Manual is fun but must be hard with uber 200+ miles a day.


The automatics get better gas mileage nowadays.
I've replaced a few clutches.
Never had to replace an automatic transmission yet. Had to replace a few rear seals and transmission filters,even adjust shift points,but never had to replace bands yet.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Leonard818 said:


> Just saw a guatemalan guy in carwash with sedan yaris manual. He told me has been driving manual since 15 yo. Manual is fun but must be hard with uber 200+ miles a day.


He must have two right legs.


----------



## Pinkubergirl (Sep 20, 2016)

I drive a stick and I love it I get great gas mileage and it's fun and I feel like a Race Car Driver LOL


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

+1


----------



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

Tbone and NGowner what car u guys drive?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I drive a 2011 Kia soul with 225k and still the original clutch.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

I drive a 2012 Mazda3 with manual transmission and my daughter drives a 2014(15?) Chevy Spark with manual transmission. I started out driving an 06 Kia Optima automatic but after my first month went shopping for a more fuel efficient vehicle and only looked at manuals because 80% of my vehicles over the years have been manual and I prefer the control I have with a manual. I did notice that automatics have come a long way in matching and in some cases exceeding the MPG of manuals but it is what I prefer to drive.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

06 honda accord manual. I always get wow you are the first uber to drive stick shift and you are so smooth i would not have known it was stick until i seen you shifting


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Going to start driving Uber this week most likely with a manual. Been driving manual since I was 15 years old too. I'm 28 now.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

2010 Honda Civic LX-S Manual. I love it and my passengers do as well


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

2008 Bashas shopping cart


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Pinkubergirl said:


> I drive a stick and I love it I get great gas mileage and it's fun and I feel like a Race Car Driver LOL


I once learned to drive a stick and the day after I got grey hair. I couldn't imagine doing stick with Lyft as I will often need my other hand free to accept pings and all of that. Wonder how they do it in the UK. Driving in the snow is even tougher with stick shift. Plus if I am on a hill upwards, the car will start rolling back before I can get a chance to go forward. It is like I need a 3rd leg or something to hold brake pedal while I slowly get off of the clutch and accelerate at the same time. Plus it keeps shaking and stalling on me and I have to turn ignition on again when it shuts off. I am like how in the world do people deal with this--no wonder manual cars are way cheaper.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Ozzyoz, All of those problems go away with experience. I don't even think about it anymore.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Bean said:


> Ozzyoz, All of those problems go away with experience. I don't even think about it anymore.


Lol I got a try that too. My next car will be a stick shift for Lyft but I'll only drive it in warm weather.


----------



## Rooster06 (Sep 14, 2016)

Wouldn't drive anything but a manual. 2011 Jetta, so much more control and fun. Safer in the snow than an automatic as well.


----------



## uzurper (Dec 7, 2016)

Drove a manual VW Golf TDI for 6 years and it was awesome. The only time it sucked was in stop and go traffic... that being said, when I visited the PI all of the Uber drivers in Manilla were driving cars with manual transmissions.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Yeah, all my cars have been MANUAL. So is my current Uber car. I dont find it a pest, its second nature to me.


----------



## Michael_Knight77 (Dec 29, 2016)

I just started driving today. My Mazda 3 has a 6-speed manual transmission. One passenger said that he thought it was cool, lol!


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

God. I used to drive stick and even 3 on the tree transmissions. Can't imagine having to rack thru the gears at every stop sign and traffic light again. Plus, it would seem that clutches would not last long, in Lyft/Uber use and I hate changing clutches! I would rather change fluid and filters every 30K. The last car I drove with stick was Honda Civic. What cramped junk. Give me a Town Car.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Manuals are great except for heavy traffic. My Uber car is automatic, but I've owned a 99 Honda Accord stick shift for a decade and it is actually better for snow, etc.


----------



## NorthernBelle (Jan 21, 2017)

Rooster06 said:


> Wouldn't drive anything but a manual. 2011 Jetta, so much more control and fun. Safer in the snow than an automatic as well.


Same here. 2011 Jetta manual.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks to all the driving I now do my shifting has become so smooth people think they're in an automatic. Even watching me shift, one guy refused to believe my car had a clutch. Glad I'll have improved at least one skill when I come out of this hehe


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

I have had several riders seem amazed. "Are you driving a stick!"


----------



## SandysSpot (Feb 12, 2017)

2014 Toyota Corolla S - it's just as normal to drive as an automatic is for anyone else. If I drive an automatic, I'm always mashing down on the non-existent clutch LOL!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Leonard818 said:


> Just saw a guatemalan guy in carwash with sedan yaris manual. He told me has been driving manual since 15 yo. Manual is fun but must be hard with uber 200+ miles a day.


Driving a manual and a Yaris and Uber. Must be a masochist.


----------



## rumbl (Feb 22, 2017)

2006 Subaru Legacy, manual here. Been doing it since I started driving so it's not a hassle. I feel funny when I drive an automatic, my right hand reaches for the non-existant shift knob lol


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

During swimsuit season people always wonder why my left leg has so much more muscle than my right leg........


----------



## stevedmc (Sep 6, 2015)

I refuse to own anything unless it is a manual. Its a nice conversation piece with many passengers as well.

If you know how to drive, its no big deal no matter where you are. If you don't know how to drive, you need an automatic. 

Some of these uber drivers scare me silly and shouldn't be on the road. I went out today and saw several drivers stopping in the middle of the road to drop off passengers instead of pulling over on the shoulder to do drop offs. Those are the types of people that can't survive without an automatic transmission and Starbucks.

Incidentally, you are less likely to be car jacked if you own a manual transmission car. One of my passengers told me a story where the car jacker walked off when he realized the car wasn't an automatic.


----------



## Macthedog (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes, I get lots of comments on it. An auto would be better but I look at this as a temporary part-time job.


----------



## Herself (Feb 10, 2017)

I drive manual and its super cool how i get complements from men usually, today though i freaked out i thought i burned clutch i was going up hill from very bottom of lower waker and it was stand still traffic car inch behind me nothing i could do (and pool 4 people in a car i thought i will shoot myself in brain,that scary smell of burned plastic((
Still love driving stick shift
Kisses


----------



## Macthedog (Mar 2, 2017)

Herself,
I have used my low range gearbox on the steep hills around here. Some people insist on being picked up at their doorstep despite a very steep drive way.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Macthedog said:


> Herself,
> I have used my low range gearbox on the steep hills around here. Some people insist on being picked up at their doorstep despite a very steep drive way.


That's a steep hill!


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Been driving a manual since I was 16 so it's like 2nd nature to me. . I don't even think about it.. well of course unless I am on a steep hill in traffic.. 14 subaru WRX


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Just bought a Chevy Cruze 6 speed,sure hope I can get as many miles as my kia.


----------



## avega2792 (May 29, 2017)

I just signed up with uber and I drive 2016 Jetta with a 5 speed. I'm looking forward to the gasps of astonishment from people that have never seen a stick shift!


----------



## Rooster06 (Sep 14, 2016)

avega2792 said:


> I just signed up with uber and I drive 2016 Jetta with a 5 speed. I'm looking forward to the gasps of astonishment from people that have never seen a stick shift!


It's fun. Especially when you've been on a ride for a while, then they're like "Is this a stick?" To which I reply by downshifting and zooming... why yes, yes it is. I've received bigger tips (or tips at all) strictly because I drive a stick, and know hite to use out 5.


----------



## avega2792 (May 29, 2017)

Rooster06 said:


> It's fun. Especially when you've been on a ride for a while, then they're like "Is this a stick?" To which I reply by downshifting and zooming... why yes, yes it is. I've received bigger tips (or tips at all) strictly because I drive a stick, and know hite to use out 5.


Hell yeah, I figured that wow factor would work to my advantage!


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

It's funny when you get a foreigner they think nothing of it. But when an American gets in the car they think you're some kind of space wizard. Especially the college kids.
It's certainly a good conversation starter. Much better than the usual, "So how long you been driving for Uber?".


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

My two Uber cars:

2009 Mazda5 w/ 215k - 5 speed
2006 BMW 325i w/ 70k - 6 speed

I typically only Uber in the BMW when the Mazda is in the shop. But man my ratings tend to climb.


----------



## Baccala53 (May 26, 2017)

2016 Mazda CX-5 keeps me alert, and I can provide a smoother ride for my passengers. "Love it "


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

13 Hyundai Elantra Manual


----------

